# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time

## Midgardsormr

This map shows the lands described in Robert Jordans _Wheel of Time_ novels and the Wheel of Time RPG.  The map was created entirely in Adobe Illustrator CS3, and the only element I did not make myself was the map border, which is a pattern brush available in a standard installation of Illustrator.

The original map in the books was painted by Elissa Mitchell.  Because it contains a significant amount of intellectual property belonging to the Jordan estate and Tor Books, this map is available strictly for personal use and may not be redistributed.  The creation of this map in no way represents a claim to ownership of these assets.

The WIP thread, in which I have posted the city icons I used, may be found here:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3627

----------


## Steel General

Great job Midgard!

----------


## Ruedy

Well done!

----------


## ravells

Beautifully done - very nice colour scheme and mountains!

----------


## Redrobes

Looks real nice. Better than all the previous maps I looked at.

----------


## Karro

Very nice finished product.

----------


## Silent

You appear to have forgotten Andor's northern border.

It's very nice map just the same, though.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Aaargh! 

I also missed a label when I did a color change. "Elmora" is blue, but it should be green.

If it hadn't already been printed, I'd definitely change it. I'm not sure I have the energy to dig out the files and do another revision at the moment, though.

We'll see how much it bugs me.

----------

